# which cars came with 11in. brakes?



## MrAutoX90cab (Jun 6, 2006)

dumb question but did all g60 calipers have 11 brakes and g54 come with both or did both g60 and g54 come with 11 and 10.1 rotors? Sorry for the dumb question but i have to start somewhere


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: which cars came with 11in. brakes? (MrAutoX90cab)*

the g60's are dual piston calipers and have the 11" rotors plus there found on the 5 holes hubs where as the g54 are single piston calipers that use the 10.1" rotors and generally have 4 holes for mounting.


----------

